
ScrapydWeb: web UI for Scrapyd cluster management, Scrapy log analysis - my8100
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;my8100&#x2F;scrapydweb
# Basic auth for web UI
# HTML caching for the Log and Stats page
# Auto eggify your projects
# Email notice with multi-triggers provided
======
my8100
Get it via the 'pip install scrapydweb==1.0.0rc1' command.

